# My ADA 45p



## Mr bighead (Jan 30, 2016)

Day 1







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

1 Week







[/URL][/IMG]
Monte Carlo melting







[/URL][/IMG]

2 Weeks







[/URL][/IMG]

3 weeks







[/URL][/IMG]

4 weeks







[/URL][/IMG]

5 weeks







[/URL][/IMG]

6 weeks







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## battmanh (Jan 7, 2014)

Nice! Glad my 45P is in good hands now.

Matt


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

Looking good! The left side plant is so red!!! Is that rotala colorata?


----------



## Mr bighead (Jan 30, 2016)

Yes, it's rotala


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

Very nice! 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

Do you do anything special to get it to be so red? I'm still trying to figure out exactly how to get my colorata to be more colorful as well. It looks like you are using the AquaSky which is quite powerful - wondering if my 2x Finnex fixtures are not strong enough...


----------



## Mr bighead (Jan 30, 2016)

i added seachem flourish tab and seachem iron when water change.


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

Mr bighead said:


> i added seachem flourish tab and seachem iron when water change.


Ahhhh... I stopped dosing Iron - that could be the culprit!


----------



## wslam (Dec 14, 2015)

It looks great! Nice trimming


----------



## Mr bighead (Jan 30, 2016)

Red plants need rich iron


----------

